

The Difference In Profitability Between Apple And Amazon - donretag
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazons-profits-versus-apple-2013-1

======
doctorwho
Regardless of raw profit, Amazon will remain a viable business for as long as
there are products that people want. ANY products. Apple will remain a viable
business only as long as they create NEW products that people want.

